# Hi



## holsch (Nov 23, 2016)

New member here needing a place to vent or just get advice.
Married 15 years with three kids. Hit a rough patch with my husband here lately and butt heads over finances kids and everything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome, @holsch ~ we'll give you so much advise here at TAM, that you're bound to at least like some of it! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM.

We look forward to reading your posts and giving you suggestions. We also look forward to input from you, for us.
It's been a great community for me so far. I hope you find it as helpful as I did/do!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Howdy


----------

